
Think brain games make you smarter? Think again, researchers say - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/12025.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://news.fsu.edu/news/health-
medicine/2017/04/17/think-b...](https://news.fsu.edu/news/health-
medicine/2017/04/17/think-brain-games-make-smarter-think-fsu-researchers-say/)

with author credit (Dave Heller) stripped out.

